# Bucket Full of Pomps!



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I went with my girlfriend's younger brother to wet a line. With the rough weather and surf conditions yesterday, I wasn't expecting too much. We went to Navarre beach and set up at the first pullover past Indiana St. There was a BEAUTIFUL washout where we set up. I began to think our luck might be improving, as I cast out my first rod. While casting the second rod, FISH ON! the first one. Matt grabbed it and quickly brought in a nice pomp around 15 inches. The only problem was that the fish flopped off the hook and made his way back into the water! Re-baited and cast out...same result-FISH ON! We proceded to get7 bites landing 4 pompano in just over 2 hours-very unlike most Feb. trips. We had some really dirty water move in on us which seemed to shut down the bite. Matt and I moved the gear down to another nice washout which was still clean and got 3 more bites-landing 1 pomp, and a bull whiting in about 30 minutes. Left the fish biting as other buisness called. Also, there were 2 other guys fishing down from us that caught 5 pomps. Matt had a great time. I had a great time. Heck, what's not to like about that. I'll be loading the pics in the morning for all of you that need proof. Tight lines and fresh dinners.

-Jason


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet job man!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

That's great news.I got to get out the next day or two.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

As promised, here you go. The pomps ranged from 12-16.5" and the whiting went 15". The pics are from my phone so they're not the highest quality.










Celebrate!










Tight Lines.

-Jason


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

nice fish, thanks for the report


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Cell phone not the best quality but guess what....You:clap:clap:clap have the pictures for future reference. Very nice trip and catch. Maybe one day I'll get to try Pomp fishing. Looks like a blast. What bait were you using since it must not been a bare jig as the hit was while casting the second rod. I'm guessing live or fresh dead shrimp?


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

You called it-VERY fresh dead shrimp. Early in the season I don't feel like sandfleas are a must. Later on though when they've seen a lot of baitsthe pomps can be suprising selective. Just a few more weeks before the run kicks off-can't wait!

-Jason


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Again, awesome job Jason. Man I'm looking forward to hitting that beach with ya. You'll have to join me, crazyfire,fishmaster seven, and surfstrykerfor one of our shark trips (i'm sure we'll be having a few). Did you enter that pomp tourney?


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, good work!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent!!! 

I did go out this morning for two hrs. before the rain and got nothing. Used dead shrimp (old) yeah I know.!!! :banghead


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

awesome job! as are most of your trips from what i read. :toast


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch, especially for February!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great catch man! I,m over here in Walton County and I've hit the beach for the last 3 weeks once a week behind the Red Bar and only caught a couple of Reds, no Pomps yet, but all the gear is locked and loaded! I think some of the weather we've had's been the blame! I usually am raking up with limits everytime March 1st! I'll have pics soon!


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

great report


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

jpurdy, 

You da man.

We suck.


----------

